# Did anyone see the hundred or so lights in the sky over Sheffield just now?



## Darios (Jun 30, 2007)

Wtf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> Wtf?





alien invasion obviously

Their planet's dried up.  They need your water


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm in West Yorks and there has just been an almighty series of explosions and shit....vibrations slamming into my flat from the surrounding valleys.

WTF is going on??????????????


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> I'm in West Yorks and there has just been an almighty series of explosions and shit....vibrations slamming into my flat from the surrounding valleys.
> 
> WTF is going on??????????????





maybe they're blowing up dams


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2007)

@ this thread.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> maybe they're blowing up dams



Ah. That'll make sense.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> Ah. That'll make sense.





sorry


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> sorry



But...then again....what's the likelihood of me hearing shit like that 70 odd miles away?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> But...then again....what's the likelihood of me hearing shit like that 70 odd miles away?





 

Maybe all that water is causing the earth to tremor under the weight


----------



## Darios (Jun 30, 2007)

There were up to about 100 orange lights in the sky moving over sheffield for about 20 minutes, starting about 30 mins ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> There were up to about 100 orange lights in the sky moving over sheffield for about 20 minutes, starting about 30 mins ago.





concert?


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2007)

is al-quaeda using flying saucers now?


----------



## Darios (Jun 30, 2007)

Videos up:

vid 1
vid 2


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> is al-quaeda using flying saucers now?




if they can't drive cars I doubt they can pilot flying saucers


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 30, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> There were up to about 100 orange lights in the sky moving over sheffield for about 20 minutes, starting about 30 mins ago.



Did you get a photo?

ETA - Ignore the above, you posted vids while I was typing. Even better.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 30, 2007)

Bit of a whoopsie with the Russian strategic defence missile force maybe?

"Oops, didn't mean to do that, too much fucking vodka, oh well it's only Yorkshire"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

Chinese lanterns?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> Videos up:
> 
> vid 1
> vid 2



I just found the same clips via a Sheffield forum.  

Whatever it was, at least lots of people seem to have seen it too.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I just found the same clips via a Sheffield forum.
> 
> Whatever it was, at least lots of people seem to have seen it too.



Speculation from the same forum:



> Apparently, amusements released from a function at the Kenwood Park!


----------



## laptop (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Their planet's dried up.  They need your water






Have you seen any thatched trams recently?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe they're "sprites" although they don't really look the same 

http://portland.indymedia.org/en/2007/06/361323.shtml


Video link on there


----------



## chio (Jun 30, 2007)

The Sheffield forum seems to think it's paper lanterns which were released from an event in a park.

The greater mystery is why Sheffield has a big, busy, entertaining forum when Manchester has... erm... Manchester Confidential


----------



## Darios (Jun 30, 2007)

Someone on Sheffield Forum saying they were balloon lanterns for some event.

What a day to launch them on!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

laptop said:
			
		

> Have you seen any thatched trams recently?




is that David Bowie there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2007)

ha, I said Chinese lanterns earlier.  Near enough


----------



## laptop (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> is that David Bowie there?



Come to think of it, it's got something of the Anthony Gormley about it - but yes.


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> if they can't drive cars I doubt they can pilot flying saucers


well its not easy driving or piloting anything with those bloody suicide vest on


----------



## Darios (Jun 30, 2007)

Floods, nightclub burning down, both university networks going down, man gets attacked in front of me by four people and wins before I even get there to help, a hundred (balloon) lights in the sky to top it off.

What a strange couple of weeks it has been in Sheffield.....

Oh and there's been farcical attempt attacks in London and Glasgow and the "terror threat" level has been raised to critical.

Do you ever feel that you're in some kind of sitcom?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 1, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> Do you ever feel that you're in some kind of sitcom?



very, very often.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jul 2, 2007)

Darios said:
			
		

> Someone on Sheffield Forum saying they were balloon lanterns for some event.


"They" would say that wouldn't "they".


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2007)

You lot are thick  
Its the bloody northern lights  


booooom....tish!!!!


----------

